# MBTI Fictional Archetypes



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> I have a bad feeling about this "turns your relationship in a full time job"... thing... for INFJ. Have to thing about it :|


I thought both examples were pretty inadequate. it sounded more like emneagram 2s gone wild or something


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ningyo said:


> Roles you're most likely to see types playing in your favorite book/TV show/movie/whatever. I had the idea to make these while I was in the car yesterday, and I couldn't let it go, lol. I wrote these up in like an hour but overall I'm pretty pleased with them/amused with myself. Tell me if you like them and feel free to add any thoughts/observations of your own. Initially I was just going to show these to a friend but I decided, why not post them here?
> 
> (Apologies if the order is a bit odd. I honestly didn't feel like screwing with format too much after I had typed everything and gone through a few times to edit the descriptions. Sorry!)
> 
> ...


I must say, the bolded is my absolute favorite ENTP description.


----------

